# The Which Cyberpunk Lifepath are You Quiz



## Clark Kent (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Which Cyberpunk Lifepath are You Quiz
By Cryozombie - 08-23-2008 11:04 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

_Your result for Which Cyberpunk 2.0.2.0 Lifepath Are You Test... _
*The Fixer*_
You Scored 3 SOLO,  0 NOMAD,  3 NETRUNNER,  1 ROCKERBOY,  10 FIXER and  4 TECHIE!
_





Part Dealer, Part Information Broker, Part Criminal... you have your ear to the streets 
and your finger on the Pulse.  You ARE the black market, and no matter what they want, 
you have it, or can get it... for the right price of course.

Which Cyberpunk 2.0.2.0 Lifepath Are You Test at *[color=#


[url=http://www.deadparrottavern.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16738&goto=newpost]Read More...**


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!*


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 23, 2008)

Solo: The Soldier.

People still play this? It's been years, but I used to enjoy it.


----------

